# Help!!!! Tube stuck in throat!!



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

OMG PLS HELP EVERYONE!! My idiotic dad was taking care of my Haiiro while I was out of town. He actually used too much force while tube feeding and the tube actually detached from the syringe and got stuck inside the throat with no way out!! Now its stuck deep inside the throat in the crop!!! I just got back from today and found the tube sticking out under the skin near the top of its right wing. There are no specialized avian vet in Singapore so I cant go to any clinic. Does anyone knows what I can do to get the tube out?? Thanks in advance


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would see a regular vet to remove it. Even if they aren't avian specialized, they do know how to remove foreign objects and are experience with bleeding and stitches. And this is something that needs to be done soon because the tube can be obstructing his airway and because he can't eat or get any fluids while it is there; stress alone from something like this can become fatal. This can become life-threatening quite fast.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, vet now. Sounds like it needs to be removed surgically.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, just based on a quick Google search, there appear to be several clinics in Singapore that advertise that they treat birds.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Just got back from the vet's clinic...Haiiro will undergo surgery tomorrow to remove the tubing. Hopefully the surgery will be smooth..


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Hope everything turns out okay...please keep us updated!


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Yah definitely  I will update agn tml before and after its surgery ..it seems the tube is lodged into its muscles and there might be a deep hole caused by the tube as my father used a lot of force (it seems the granules were stuck in the syringe) and the next thing he know, the tube was inside Haiiro  hopefully there will not be any after effect for Haiiro after the surgery..


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hopefully sure!!! I hope he does good! he is young obviously so he may make it!! just remember, when he comes back home, give him lots of love and rest, put him in a hospital cage with a lamp or heat pad and some smoother maybe even softer food. This is after they let you take him home(i am positive they will keep him overnight a few days) remember to love him! i know you won't forget 
Good luck haiiro!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He's going to need a lot of time to heal..and you won't be able to tube feed anymore. He will have to be syringe-fed from now on.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

great news guys!!! I don't know how my dad did it but he manage to get the tube out without any surgery!!!  so Haiiro's surgery was cancelled and it is doing great now, eating and asking to be fed. The problem is Haiiro does not know syringe feeding or using the spoon to feed him. The bird shop owner had tube feed Haiiro since young. Right now, I am trying to wean him slowly at its own pace. The bird shop owner said Haiiro is going to be weaned soon and I just need to tube feed it for about 1 week. Now its already about 2 week since I got him zzz... I guess I just gotta go at its pace


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Please don't tube feed again, it is extremely dangerous for even experienced people. He will learn to eat from a syringe, pipette, or spoon. Be sure to offer millet and seed sprinkled about the floor and water as well as veggies to encourage him to eat on his own.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also remember that changing environments is stressful, so he may have been close to weaning at the shop, but regressed more when you brought him home, so it may take longer to wean him now. Good luck.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would still have him seen by the vet. You have no idea what internal damage there could be.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, if food seeps through the hole and into his chest cavity you can have a raging infection in no time. I agree with a vet visit.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

I tried to syringe feed but Haiiro is reluctant to try it. It depends on its mood. Sometimes Haiiro is willing to eat from the syringe while other times, it just simply refuse to :/ Haiiro does show signs of getting weaned soon as it is eating from the seeds and millet I gave it. Its confidence is kinda low though as it always seems reluctant to try out any new treats that I gave it like fresh vegetables or cooked sweet potato..the bird shop owner only put millet seeds for Haiiro's batch. 

In its batch, there is also one tiel that has a natural born twisted feet. The toes of its right leg was twisted to a 45 degree angle so I was afraid of any illness that might be hereditary to Haiiro. 

I think my dad was sorta 'conned' into buying Haiiro hahaha  the bird owner said Haiiro's parents were the larger version tiels. They said there are two types, the Australia ones and the Africa ones and apparently, the Africa ones are larger in size(about the size of any Indian Ringneck or even a bit larger) and that Haiiro's parents are the Africa ones. They even showed the parents to my dad who says that the parents are really huge for a tiel and decided to buy Haiiro. 

So I was just wondering if anyone heard of this kind of large tiels before. Haiiro does seems big for a 2-3 months tiel. It is almost the size of a full-grown male tiel and a bit bulkier than a matured tiel. I used to own 2 male normal grays so I know their matured size. Its weight right now is 90grams(before feeding). So just wondering if Haiiro is considered big size for a 2-3 months old tiel. 

Haiiro is definitely not obese as I only tube feed it in the morning when I wake up and before it sleeps. In between, Haiiro will feed on the seeds I provide and to ensure Haiiro is eating, in between I will have about 1-2 10minutes training session for it where millet are used as treats. The rest of the free time are just playing and bonding with Haiiro. No treats or whatsoever. 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cockatiels are from Australia; there are not African ones. And cockatiels range in size...they can be anywhere from 75 g to around 125 g when they are matured.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, when you write long posts please break it up into paragraphs so it is easy to read. Thanks.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

NoelleLeong said:


> They said there are two types, the Australia ones and the Africa ones and apparently, the Africa ones are larger in size(about the size of any Indian Ringneck or even a bit larger) and that Haiiro's parents are the Africa ones.


Um, no. This is flat-out not true. Some 'tiels may be larger than others, but this would be due to selective breeding of the parents, not because they are a different "type." 



> So just wondering if Haiiro is considered big size for a 2-3 months old tiel.


Again, no. He sounds average for his age. Most 'tiels are physically mature by 2-3 months, and therefore will weigh the same as a typical adult.

Please stop tube feeding and have him seen by the vet. I can't imagine that there is not severe internal trauma from the tube getting stuck, and as Bailey already pointed out, any leakage from the GI tract into the body will very quickly result in systemic infection and death. I'm glad you got the tube out, but I wouldn't assume that he is fine unless you have been told this by an experienced vet following a complete exam.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

sosrry for the long post. I will be taking Haiiro back to the vets later to ensure the internal organs are alright and that there are no risk of infection. Thanks for all the advise


----------

